# Fatmodul beim Tegernsee Bike Festival - 1. und 2. Juni 2013



## fatmodul (11. April 2013)

*KOMM VORBEI UND TESTE DAS FATMODUL ANT ALLMOUNTAIN BIKE 2013!*

Am 1. & 2. Juni 2013 findet wieder das alljährliche Bike Festival Tegernseer Tal statt. Familiäre Atmosphäre, viele Aussteller und durchdachte Organisation machen das Festival zu einem der erfolgreichsten in der Bikeszene. Zum 10. Jubiläum feiern wir mit Euch gemeinsam ein Bike-Event der Superlative bei dem wir unser aktuelles FATMODUL ANT 2013 
präsentieren. Das aktuelle Bike überzeugte bereits in diversen Magazin-Tests und steht am Tegernsee für Deine Testrunde bereit!

Ausserdem haben wir als weiteres Highlight eine Überraschung für euch: Wir präsentieren am Tegernsee erstmals eine absolute Neuheit in unsere Programm! Kommt vorbei und seht selbst, was wir für 2014 planen!

Testen macht den Unterschied! Komm vorbei und nutze die Möglichkeit!

*Unser FATMODUL ANT könnt ihr übrigens auch in unseren beiden Münchner Shops testen! Und bald im BIKE TESTCENTER SEGNANA am Gardasee!*


----------



## fatmodul (31. Mai 2013)

Liebe Fatmodul Kunden und Interessenten,

leider werden wir mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nun doch NICHT beim Tegernsee Bike Festival ausstellen. Wir haben uns die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht und bis heute gewartet, aber da der seit Tagen anhaltende Dauerregen wohl das gesamte Wochenende andauern wird, macht eine Teilnahme am Festival wenig Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

